# where to start???



## BarnacleBuntons (Aug 22, 2009)

ok ... hubby has sailing experience, mine is limited to a few weeks chartering. For 15 years he has been talking the "dream" ... quit work, sell the "stuff" ... buy the boat and sail

I'm interested, I'm supportive .... I searched books on amazon.com ... I "googled" ... and now time to "walk the walk" just not "talk the talk". 

Please share any advice. I'm a born and raised Land-Locked Canadian gal that loves the water and every boat experience (though few) I've had. Not sure where to start and how to actually make this happen.

Any comments, suggestions would be so appreciated.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey barnacle...welcome to SN. There is so much info here, you'll get lost in it.

Bottom line, learn everything you can...AND DO IT!!!! 

Does the dude have a boat picked? And what kind of sailing are you guys looking to do?


----------



## BarnacleBuntons (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Smack, thx for the quick reply ... "learn everything" and "just do it", I'm a bit confused about which one to tackle first.

The dude (kinda funny to call my 57 yr old hubby that) can answer the rest of the question I hope.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ahh...the key is the "you can..." part. I'm just saying soak up everything you possibly can...always.

But don't let the fact that you don't know absolutely everything hold you back. You've come to a place with some great sailors (I ain't one of them). And they'll help you learn.

But, the best learning is doing...ideally with someone with experience. If "the dude" has that...you're golden! Bottom line is you've gotta sail! It's the most incredible thing ever.

BTW - I call everyone "dude". It's a genetic disorder.

Have fun.


----------



## BarnacleBuntons (Aug 22, 2009)

we really think an Endeavor 43 would suit our needs adequately....we plan to take our time and take a few years, time is not an issue at this point in our lives.(btw this is hubby or the dude)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey dude...

Endeavors are great boats...no doubt. Ketch?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Smack where did you come up with the Endeavour 43 is a great boat? We had two Endeavours of this period in my family. They were questionable designs of mediocre build quality aimed at being disposable charter boats. 

In terms of learning to sail I would suggest that you start with the US Sailing Basic Keel boat book, which is very basic. Once you have gone through that, get out on the water and sail some. If you lust to learn more, then JJ Isler's Sailing for Dummies is a good next step. 

Nothing substitutes for time on the water in moderate sized boats to shorten the learning curve to become a skilled sailor. A basic skill level may be acceptable to you, but if you really want to learn to sail well, I would strongly suggest that you spend some serious time sailing an under 30 foot, simple, light to moderate displacement, tiller steered, fin keel/spade rudder sloop. This will greatly shorten the learning curve. It is almost impossible to learn to sail really well on anything bigger and less responsive.

Jeff


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Jeff_H said:


> Smack where did you come up with the Endeavour 43 is a great boat? We had two Endeavours of this period in my family. They were questionable designs of mediocre build quality aimed at being disposable charter boats.


Every Endeavour owner that was trying to sell me his boat swore by them! I definitely now stand corrected, though.

I was honed in on them pretty hard while looking for a "tough", "heavy", double-cabin center cockpit (coastal cruiser) this past year. I read a lot about tank problems, etc. - but had seen several "generally" good reviews while poking around for this type of cruiser in our budget.

Here's an example of a positive review I ran across.

Anyway, thanks for clearing it up. I definitely trust your judgement over those other punks. And I'll forthwith stop dispensing sailboat design opinions.

Now I've got some nasty phone calls to make!

PS - In the criteria above (i.e. - 2-cabin CC "tank" - would you choose a Morgan or Gulfstar over the Endeavour? Something else?)


----------

